# GeekVape Zeus X RTA 2ml/4.5ml



## Timwis (9/3/19)

Hi ECF members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus X RTA 2ml/4.5ml from Geekvape. The Zeus X RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Carrie from Geekvape.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-x/





Introduction

Geekvape release their third member of the Zeus family the Zeus X which is a single/dual coiler and usual leakproof top-fill design. The Zeus X is taking the best parts of the 2 previous Zeus tanks and combining them in the design of the new family member. In my opinion despite being much more suited to a dual coil build the Zeus X is more akin in design to the original single coil Zeus but with the honeycomb airflow giving top and side airflow on the way down being delivered via a removable inner chamber. Also featuring a floating deck which is quite flat in nature giving loads of access to make doing a build that easy even a first time builder should have no problems. So is the Zeus X better than the Zeus dual and does it give better flavour than the original Zeus with a single build? let's find out!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box



 

Contents:

4.5ml Standard Edition

1x GeekVape Zeus X RTA (4.5ml)
1x Spare Glass Tube (3.5ml)
1x 810 drip tip
2x Ni80 0.4ohm Coil
1x Spare Parts
1x Hex Wrench
1x GV Triangular Tool
2x Feather Cotton
1x User Manual
1x Warranty Card





2ml TPD Edition

1x GeekVape Zeus X RTA (2ml)
1x Spare Glass Tube (2ml)
1x 810 drip tip
2x Ni80 0.4ohm Coil
1x Spare Parts
1x Hex Wrench
1x GV Triangular Tool
2x Feather Cotton
1x User Manual
1x Warranty Card

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics

The Zeus X came in retail packaging which comprises of a typical Black sturdy cardboard box with outer sleeve with picture on the front and all the usual specs etc on the back. I received the Gunmetal version that has a media blasted finish, it's also available in Stainless Steel, Black, Red Black, Blue and Rainbow. The Black looks to be a matte black and unlike the previous versions of the Zeus where if i can remember rightly all versions had a media blasted finish (if not most of them did) apart from the Matte Black and Media blasted Gunmetal the other versions have a metallic sheen. The RTA is 25mm at the base but tapers outwards so the top section is 26mm and the bulge glass (standard edition) increases it's overall diameter. Its around average height but due to it's girth does seem a short stumpy RTA. It very much has that Zeus look to it with the Zeus logo visible on the outer chamber and "ZEUS" written in metallic on the reverse of the chamber. Both airflow control ring and base section has matching grooved texturing for grip, as does the narrow part of the top-cap which then tapers smoothly inwards to meet seamlessly with the very low profile 810 Black delrin drip tip. The base has all the usual branding and safety marks and the Gold plated 510 protrudes quite a way. Nothing at all to complain about with the build quality it's the same standard as the other Zeus family members.



 

 

___________________________________________________________________



Zeus X Specs and Features:

Size: 25mm x 47.8mm
Capacity: 4.5ml/2ml
Type: Single/Dual Coil RTA
Supports single/dual coil building
New deck for easy wire trimming
Double chimney design for optimal flavor
Top airflow eliminates leakage
Simplified refill system for quick access
Postless build deck for easy building
Thread: 510
Colours: Stainless Steel, Black, Gunmetal, Red Black, Blue, Rainbow








___________________________________________________________________



It's Various Parts

Starting at the top we have a removable very low profile 810 drip tip which can be swapped for the also low profile (but not quite as low) included ultem drip tip or one of your own. The top-cap screws off as does the base section. The glass can be wiggled free very easily and can be replaced with the straight 3.5ml glass (the TPD version comes with 2ml glass only but you do get a spare). The airflow control ring can also be easily removed which leaves the juice port and airflow intake section with attached chamber. Unlike most RTA's that's not it, when looking inside the chamber the wall looks slightly stepped which is because their is an inner chamber that fits tight against the outer wall. The inner chamber is removable and is just press fitted into place secured with a o-ring when the very top of the chamber enters the air pipe.





___________________________________________________________________



Filling

I need to be picky with the Zeus X to find cons so here'e one well two really. Because the top tapers quite sharply to meet the drip tip the edge of the top-cap is very narrow so despite the short textured grooves it's not the easiest to get a grip to turn, in reality it isn't really that bad but need to get picky to satisfy the same very few people who whinge if you say an excellent RTA is an excellent RTA.
Mind, why should i worry when i show the comments to independent people they unanimously say pretty much the same thing along the lines of sad, jealous idiot, so it says more about them than me, if you don't like my reviews, don't read them.
The top-cap is less than half a turn and it's off, it's the same bayonet design Geekvape have used previously. Once off the 2 kidney shaped fill ports are revealed which are quite narrow so large nozzles and glass droppers won't fit but most standard nozzles will be fine. Luckily there is quite a deep channel between the edge of the tank and air pipe section so it won't be too messy if using larger nozzles, just time consuming. Once filled just position the bayonet tabs in place push down and give it a slight turn.



 

___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

The Zeus X is top airflow and has large dual airflow slots that are fully adjustable. You also have an inner chamber which gets press fitted into place but the air is better directed than the usual double walled system. With the airflow slots open you can look inside the chamber and clearly see the light from the openings of the airflow slots and a steep ramp (same both sides) where the air is angled downwards, you line the airflow holes on the inner chamber up with these angled ramps when press fitting into place so the air comes through your airflow slots and is directed straight through these holes on the inner chamber. On the inner chamber which sits over your build has the same airflow holes both sides which consists of 9 on the side in two rows to hit the side of the corresponding coil and a further 5 in a row on the sharply tapered ceiling which hit the top of the corresponding coil at an angle. Their are 2 notches on the side of the deck (one each side) and also on each side on the inner chamber their is cutouts to match. When fitting the tank together the deck will not screw on to the outer chamber until the cutouts on the inner chamber have interlocked with the notches on the deck ensuring the airflow will be positioned correctly. The inner chamber when in place reduces the space and the ceiling tapering quite sharply from a low start is a tried and tested design that encourages flavour.









___________________________________________________________________



Single Coil / Dual Coil

Before i go through the dual build with pictures i did try the Zeus X with both a single and dual build as it is being marketed as being both. While not being bad with a single coil it obviously isn't getting full benefit of the airflow system with the air coming from the sides being further away and the angled top airflow not directed at the coil. It was slightly better than i expected as most of these dual RTA's that also allow for a single build are pardon the French but crap with a single build. The Zeus however did give reasonable flavour but nothing mind blowing and despite my favourite way of vaping being with a single coil top airflow RTA i just wouldn't use this with a single build again as their are far better options including the original Zeus, the Horus and the Serpent Elevate to name 3. I suppose you could fit a single very large coil to bring the top airflow into play but no, still i would stick to a specialised single build option.



 

___________________________________________________________________



The Deck and Build

After getting out the way the fact that really this is a dual build RTA let's get on trying my best to describe the deck and build. The Zeus X has a floating deck with 2 shared posts. They are actually more like raised bars with 2 terminals in each with a void underneath to allow access to trim your leads. With having no airflow system on the deck it'self and the already described raised flat posts the deck is quite flat and wide open making doing a build as easy as it gets. The coil legs get fitted from above and tightened from the sides very much like a postless deck. i pre-cut my coil legs to a length of 5mm then just slotted in the terminals and tightened doing one coil at a time. Then with a coiling rod (any fit for purpose tool will do) i just positioned the coils to the position i wanted and job done. After a bit of pulsing and racking with my ceramic tweezers to get them glowing from the centre outwards evenly i got on with the wicking. I always find the floating decks among the best when it comes to how well they wick without getting flooding. I cut my cotton so my ends just sat on top of the juice channels allowing the weight of the e-liquid when i primed to push them through, you could have your ends just slightly longer and poke them through just make sure they do not reach the base as you want the juice to freely circulate below.



 

 


 

 

___________________________________________________________________



Performance

As mentioned the Zeus X is just average with a single coil build, but it's clearly designed to be a dual coil RTA. I saved the included coils for the dual build as they look very decent coils. Their specs are Ni80 28ga*3+40ga 0.4ohm fused claptons and my build came out to 0.18ohm. The Zeus X has a lot of air and even though at 70w i went for less restriction than i normally do i still had the airflow only 40% open. The RTA is far from quiet but not as loud as some and any noise is definitely not turbulence as the airflow is very smooth. Unlike the Zeus dual which took me a couple of attempts to get the wicking correct even having to hit Youtube to get some tips the Zeus X i found to be straight forward. It wicks great without any flooding and even when the build was fresh i had no spitback whatsoever. Before using it i had a con already in my mind but it just didn't happen, the drip tip is extremely low profile and i expected to find my lips getting too hot as you can't avoid them touching the top section of the tank but even when doing a bit of chain vaping the top section of the tank gets barely warm and it was very comfortable between the lips. Now to really upset someone who has such a high opinion of himself he thinks he can tell someone how they should write their reviews, we come to flavour. I did like the Zeus Dual and for me it matched the single coil Zeus for flavour but i still preferred the original Zeus because in general i much prefer getting the same flavour at a lower wattage so prefer single coil RTA's. Since then i tend to use the Serpent Elevate as my main RTA as it just edges it for flavour in my opinion and while doing the build that's the tank i was vaping on with the same e-liquid i was going to be using with the Zeus X once the build was finished. It blew the Serpent Elevate away, and that was with my first vape before it was broken in, just blew it away. Will people find the Zeus X the best RTA for flavour? Different builds, how they like the airflow, what juice they are using will all play apart but many will get blown away by the Zeus X. As ever it's a flavour RTA and a dual coil one at that so it ploughs through the e-liquid which means constantly refilling and that's with the 4.5ml capacity bulge glass which is a con but a con that just has to be accepted with flavour RTA's as making the tank taller would change it's design which is what gives it such great flavour and having a wider glass would just look ridiculous!



 

___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Very good build quality
Aesthetics in keeping with the other members of the Zeus family
6 colour options
Very easy build
Floating deck (find very easy to do the wicking)
Top airflow
Top fill, less than half a turn and top-cap is off
Removable inner chamber with multiple side and top airflow holes
Drip tip very comfortable
Top of tank doesn't get hot
Notches on deck so airflow has to be in correct position
I suffered no spitback
I suffered no flooding
Wicked excellently 
Blew me away flavour
Smooth airflow
Good spares, including straight glass
Included fused claptons and shoelace cotton (coils very decent)


Cons

Very average as single coil RTA
Not much of an edge to undo top-cap (no real problem, it comes off easy enough)
Juice ports narrow so larger nozzle and glass droppers won't fit
Quite loud
Needs filling often (unavoidable)

I would once again like to thank Carrie from Geekvape for supplying the Zeus X RTA for the purpose of this review.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-x/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/3/19)

I'm actually running it with a single fused clapton coil of 4mm ID and the flavour is right on top. Initially wasn't getting much flavour, but once I raised the coil higher, it gives amazing flavour. I'm totally in love with this atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I'm actually running it with a single fused clapton coil of 4mm ID and the flavour is right on top. Initially wasn't getting much flavour, but once I raised the coil higher, it gives amazing flavour. I'm totally in love with this atty.


I ran it with my single coil same height as my dual build, longer legs to get it positioned centrally, and flavour was ok but not as good as the best purpose made single coil atty's, is 4mmID big enough to bring the airflow on the ceiling of the inner chamber into play? I am a single coil RTA fan but you must try this with a dual coil build the flavour is amazing and it doesn't feel like you are vaping at has high wattage as you are, just a nice smooth vape with awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (9/3/19)

I did have it in dual coil setup when I just got it. And the way I have now is very close in terms of flavour to the dual coil build. The only reason I'm sticking to single coil builds is because I like my nunchaku mod which is single battery and I find it straining the battery and getting too hot with dual coil builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I did have it in dual coil setup when I just got it. And the way I have now is very close in terms of flavour to the dual coil build. The only reason I'm sticking to single coil builds is because I like my nunchaku mod which is single battery and I find it straining the battery and getting too hot with dual coil builds.


I will have to give it another whirl in single coil mode with the coil higher. I think what's happening when you set the coil higher is you're bringing the holes on the ceiling into play but not now has top airflow but skimming the sides of the coil, giving you side and a lot of the air coming from the sides is now directed just underneath the coil giving you bottom airflow so i definitely think you're on to something.
How are you finding the drip tip? I thought con before using it has your lips are going to be touching the metal of the tank but it feels surprisingly comfortable and barely any heat at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/3/19)

I'm relatively new to vaping (less than a year) and haven't had many devices or tips, but this has to be the most comfortable combo of tip and tank I've ever had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

